# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > DILD >  >  Daban's workbook

## Despierto

Hi, Im Daban and im soon 18 and I've been practicing LD for about a month now.
At start I only knew about WILD and was practicing it during naps and before going to bed(not very successful) however after I joined this forum I've built up some knowledge.
Currently I've had about 7 DILDs 1 wild and 2 DEILD(90% from the past 2 weeks).

I currently do ADA during the day and I meditate about 1 time a day. When I go to sleep I think a little bit about LD's and then use mantras such as "im falling asleep" and "I will wake up after each dream and lay still" to do DEILD.

During the night I wake up after most of my dreams either due to the DreamZ app Im using(plays an audio cue during REM) or just spontaniously after a dream. This gives me a recall of about 2-4 dreams each night.

When I wake up during the night and manage to lay completely still I attempt DEILD and if that fails and I forget to not move, I instead write down my recent dream and do some repetitions of SSILD(senses initiated lucid dream) and fall asleep.

The SSILD has given me lots of falseawakenings that I haven't succeeded to catch.


The DILD practice I do is like I said ADA and RC's very often during the day. I've almost read _Tenzin-Wangyal-Rinpoche-The-Tibetan-Yogas-Of-Dream-And-Sleep_ and I've learnt a lot from it. Things as seeing the awake life as a dream to gain control over it and from there into the dreams and see things from a non-dualistic perspective and put an end of "negative karmic traces" etc.

I started this workbook here so some people with knowledge could follow and help my progress  ::D:

----------


## gab

Hi Daban and welcome to the workshop! 

Yes, WILDs before bed don't work, because of the way a sleep cycle is structured. (Unless you are extremely skilled in staying aware even during all nREM stages.)

But DILD/MILD, together with some awarness technique, WBTB and dream journaling is a great way to get consistent DILDs. 

About mantras - I would suggest to use only present tense, because our mind interprets anything you say in future tens as 'anytime, just no now'. So something like "I lucid dream", "I wake up after dream and remember it", "I remember my dreams", "I wake up after dream and stay motionless" will work. Best time to say mantra is as you falling asleep, as a last thought. 

I think that you will start catching false awakenings as you gain more awareness.

RCs - It's good to do as many of them as you can, but make sure to put some emotions behind every single one of them, otherwise they won't work. When you ask yourself "Am I dreaming?", really consider that it could be true. Then do some RCs and really expect them to work.

I have read the book you mention Tenzin Wangyal Rinpoche "The Tibetan Yogas Of Dream And Sleep". For a while I used to say "I'm dreaming" for awareness technique and it got me lucid once. I think you really have to believe in what you saying, or at least have strong feelings about it.

Please post your progress and ask any question that I didn't answer here. Happy dreams :smiley:

----------


## Despierto

Thanks for the tips! I will adjust my mantras for sure. Yes I believe it's very much about imagining and use the emotions in the senses you use.

Last night, I said some mantras to fall asleep and before i fell asleep I used "I will wake up after each dream and remember to lay still"(which I will adjust after reading your post). 
I woke up at 03.30~ and failed to lay still, so I wrote down my previous dream and did some cycles of paying attention to all my senses (ssild) and fell back asleep. I then woke up a second time, time unknown because I was trying to DEILD. So I layed completely still but upon getting the vibrations I always get right before the dream appears to me I somehow got too aware of the vibrations and fell out of the trance and woke up. So that failed. So I wrote down my previous dream again and did some cycles of SSILD and fell asleep again. 

I then didn't quite wakeup entirely but I became halfconcious and aware that I was lying in my bed. And I imagined my hands infront of me and as I was looking at them, they got weirder and weirder and I felt stronger and stronger vibrations synced with my hands getting weirder.
At last I only had 3 fingers and the vibrations stopped so I knew I was in a dream, I got up and I was in a neighbourhood close to me. I did try to notice all the details and did some RC's for control. I had read that I could shout "more clarity" for more clarity and I did so but my voice didnt work, and when I did it with louder voice I almost woke up IRL and my eyes just got white, the dream dissapeared and everything was white. Then I imagined myself walking blindly into a very small river that is nearby the neighbourhood and it started raining, I gained somewhat vision but there was still white dots in  my vision and it felt like I was drowning. So I tried to calm myself and breathe a little deeply and then the dreamscene came back to me and I got out of the water. I then started spinning(teleporting) myself to another location which worked(for the first time) and I teleported somewhere beautiful. Then mord siths(http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lp...sen7o1_400.jpg fictioned kind of people from the series The legend of the seeker) appeared from behind the trees and was about to attack me, I got scared but with a wave with my hands I made them friendly instead and then I was feeling the dream fading away and I woke up.(ofc after I had sex with 1 of them).

I'm not sure what to call this LD.. The way it was induced was rather rare but I think it was more of a DEILD even though I didnt wake up into full concious state.

Now I've had quite some Lucid dreams and I want to start working on how to make them longer.. I can't rreally tell if the stabilization techniques(spinning, looking around, rubbing hands, touching things, shouting) is working for me :S

----------


## Despierto

Another night.

This night I did not have any LD's but I wrote down and recalled 4 of my dreams, almost 5. 
I woke up about 4 times during the night and morning and failed to lay still so I just wrote my dreams down and tried to do some SSILD, but everytime, I fell asleep after like 1 rep so it wasn't so successful. I'm sure I would've gotten LD's if I've done more reps.

I had some quite vivid dreams and they were all weird as f, but I still didn't manage to attain awareness. I can't figure out why I keep accepting my dreamscenes as reality when they are so far away from realistic but I guess I'll just need to keep practicing ADA
and RC's.

----------


## Arch

> I then didn't quite wakeup entirely but I became halfconcious and aware that I was lying in my bed. And I imagined my hands infront of me and as I was looking at them, they got weirder and weirder and I felt stronger and stronger vibrations synced with my hands getting weirder.
> At last I only had 3 fingers and the vibrations stopped so I knew I was in a dream, I got up and I was in a neighbourhood close to me. I did try to notice all the details and did some RC's for control.



That is so cool! Well done  ::D: 




> I had read that I could shout "more clarity" for more clarity and I did so but my voice didnt work, and when I did it with louder voice I almost woke up IRL and my eyes just got white, the dream dissapeared and everything was white.



Ahh, the dream must have been too unstable, just try to remain concious and it should work. Maybe it doesn't work very well for use, why not just use your senses in the dream.

Sounds like a great LD all together, so well done there  ::D: 

I've got some targets for you:
- Your recall sounds good, just make sure you keep that recall up to scratch
- If you think SSILD is working well for you keep at it, if not try a WBTB MILD, I'm pretty sure it's a similar concept though
- Try out an awareness and see if it works, but you sound like me, I have unrealistic dreams and although I am naturally quite aware I can't relate my dreams to real life. But I hope it works for you
- Reality check when something strange happens
- Keep writing your progression here

Your doing great, keep it up  ::D:

----------


## Despierto

Thanks a lot, I will. 





> - Try out an awareness and see if it works, but you sound like me, I have unrealistic dreams and although I am naturally quite aware I can't relate my dreams to real life. But I hope it works for you



What do you mean try out an awareness? How do I do that?  ::D:

----------


## Arch

> Thanks a lot, I will. 
> What do you mean try out an awareness? How do I do that?



 There is alot of awareness techniques out there, the basic idea is that you are more aware of your surroundings in hope that this in increase the chance you are aware that it's a dream.
I've listed to well known methods below, if you have any further questions, just ask  ::D: 
http://www.dreamviews.com/f49/all-da...gyoshi-113253/ < All Day Awareness
Puffin's DILD Guide - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views < Random awareness

----------


## Despierto

> There is alot of awareness techniques out there, the basic idea is that you are more aware of your surroundings in hope that this in increase the chance you are aware that it's a dream.
> I've listed to well known methods below, if you have any further questions, just ask 
> http://www.dreamviews.com/f49/all-da...gyoshi-113253/ < All Day Awareness
> Puffin's DILD Guide - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views < Random awareness



Oh alright, I will read those.

Another night

Honestly this night I didn't do so good, mostly because I was up too late watching the champions league semifinals. I got about a total of 6 hours of sleep (way too little for me) and according to dreamZ app which is quite accurate, I've gotten 1 hour of rem.
I was too tired to write down my dreams during the night so I only recalled 1 dream from the morning when I went up to go to school.
I woke up at 3, forgot to do any technique and went to sleep. Then I woke up again sometime later and noticed I've managed to lay still so I attempted DEILD. I then soon after felt the vibrations I always get before DEILD and I think I accidentally focused on it too hard and on my physical body because I got snapped out of it and back to reality instead of into a dream.

Tonight I expect a rem rebound and I will also be able to sleep in for as long as I need. So I'm confident about an experienceful night  ::D:

----------


## Despierto

One more night:

I slept very well but I didn't become aware of waking up until one time at 5:30(6 hours after i went to sleep). I wrote down my previous dream which was very long and vivid and then I did some SSILD and went to sleep. 
The next thing I found myself aware inside of a dream, which I at the moment have weak recall of but I remember the main events. Although I didn't remember to do any good stabilisation in the dream.
Then I woke up after the LD which felt like about 20 minutes, then I went back to sleep and woke up to go to school with another vivid and long normal dream to write down. 

I'm pretty happy with the DILD even though I like DEILDs better because of more awareness but this was nice also.

What I couldve done better is wake up 1-2 times more during the night even though I can't really control it. Also I failed to lay still after the dream I recalled in the night.

----------


## Despierto

Last two nights I've simply been too tired to recall or wake up after my dreams at all, haven't even heard the audio cue from my app during the night a single time.
Tonight I'll go to bed early. Hopefully I get back into the rhythm of my good recall.

----------


## Despierto

This night I went to bed earlier like I said I would and I recalled 3 decently vivid dreams. No Lucids though.
Atleast I'm back on track! And my next one is close, I can feel it.

----------


## gab

Good job on your recall and vivid dreams. And congrats on your lucid! 

Have you tried a mantra to help you stay still for DEILD? "I wake up from a dream and stay still". It may work.

I like your attitude. Keep up your enthusiasm! Happy dreams :smiley:

----------


## Despierto

> Good job on your recall and vivid dreams. And congrats on your lucid! 
> 
> Have you tried a mantra to help you stay still for DEILD? "I wake up from a dream and stay still". It may work.
> 
> I like your attitude. Keep up your enthusiasm! Happy dreams



Yes thanks for the tip. Tonight I had 5 chained DEILDs. It was amazing. 

First I woke up at 4.30 (5 hours after I've fallen asleep) and failed to lay still or something, atleast I got too concious to preform an imidiate DEILD. So I did some SSILD reps and repeated the mantra to lay still when I wake up.
So I woke up again at like 5.30 and managed to lay still so I entered a DEILD. I was very aware and it was very vivid. I used some awareness techniques in the dream and when it ended I just kept laying still and got into a new one. This kept on going for 5 dreams
5 rather short, but vivid and decent awareness. I remember the noseplug failed me once but i did another RC and it worked just to keep on confirming its a dream.

At my last LD I got the idea to ask the dream what it represented and so I did, I was on some stairs outside a school, much like hogwarts and then when I asked it, a beautiful tall woman appeared behind me and whispered "The happiness". It was soo cool. 
I also had a feeling that I had a shared dream, I had a party in one of these LDs and I talked to my friend compelling him we were dreaming. When he finally believed me I made him promise to remember the dream in the morning. But now I'm pretty sure he was a full projection. I'll ask him just in case xD

Also I've been practicing a lot of ADA in school today. It was my first day without headphones and music 24/7. I didnt listen to music once, since it makes me unaware of the present.

Edit: the woman who answered me was not just tall, she was.. taller than normal people. I would say about 2.20 meters.

----------


## gab

Wow, that's awesome. I'm so happy for you  :smiley:  Dream representing your happiness is so cool. I have read you can get some amazing answers. Have you tried "Show me something beautiful", Show me something important for me to see", Show me my most successfull past life incarnation", "Let me experience unconditional love", "What is purpose of my life", "Take me where I can learn".... Happy dreams :smiley:

----------


## Hukif

I see you do a lot of SSILD (Which is actually a specialized WBTB...) and one of the reasons it works is because it helps you wake up your mind forcefully like CAT does using the cycles, it also wakes up your mind slightly and thus increases chances of DILD. So if you think its working, maybe you could give CAT (A kind of DILD) a try and see how it goes?
CAT stands for Cycle Adjustment Technique and requires you to change the normal cycles of sleep and give them a lot of RCs, once you are accustomed to the new cycle you are supposed to switch back. Since your body will be in the RC cycle by now, when the time of RCs comes  your awareness will increase and your dream self should do RCs and become a free lucid.
Also the other thing of SSILD, waking up your mind slightly, you can do by attempting a WBTB but making it short that you will somewhat wake up your mind but not so much that it will be hard to get back to sleep.

----------


## Despierto

> Wow, that's awesome. I'm so happy for you  Dream representing your happiness is so cool. I have read you can get some amazing answers. Have you tried "Show me something beautiful", Show me something important for me to see", Show me my most successfull past life incarnation", "Let me experience unconditional love", "What is purpose of my life", "Take me where I can learn".... Happy dreams




Haha thanks, Yea those sound cool. ill see if I can remember to use any of these next time. Really nice suggestions.






> I see you do a lot of SSILD (Which is actually a specialized WBTB...) and one of the reasons it works is because it helps you wake up your mind forcefully like CAT does using the cycles, it also wakes up your mind slightly and thus increases chances of DILD. So if you think its working, maybe you could give CAT (A kind of DILD) a try and see how it goes?
> CAT stands for Cycle Adjustment Technique and requires you to change the normal cycles of sleep and give them a lot of RCs, once you are accustomed to the new cycle you are supposed to switch back. Since your body will be in the RC cycle by now, when the time of RCs comes your awareness will increase and your dream self should do RCs and become a free lucid.
> Also the other thing of SSILD, waking up your mind slightly, you can do by attempting a WBTB but making it short that you will somewhat wake up your mind but not so much that it will be hard to get back to sleep.



Thanks for the clarification, I've wondered why SSILD works so good for me, I even asked the guy that presented this method on this forums and I'm not sure if I got an accurate answer like yours. Anyway I'll look into CAT, but I'm not sure if I can do it since I have school and stuff and have to sleep at almost specific times. 

And yes I never get up at my wbtb for SSILD, I only reach for my pen and write down my recent dream, look around my room a little and then get to it. The times I manage to do 3-5 repetitions, Im most successful. If I fall asleep too soon I usually just have vivid dreams without lucidity.


Edit: tonight I recalled 1 long dream and a short one, no lucidity though. I think I was too tired and I didnt manage to do many ssild reps. I was physically tired.

----------


## Arch

Well done daban keep up the GREAT work!
Are you waking yourself up naturally or by alarm?

----------


## Despierto

> Well done daban keep up the GREAT work!
> Are you waking yourself up naturally or by alarm?



Thank you, I will.
Well that, I'm not quite sure of. Because I have an app on my iphone that plays an audio cue once every rem it detects and it's either that or I'm waking up naturally(for the wbtb). When I wake up I have no memory of hearing the sound but still I wake up and it does play.
Although after my wbtb with SSILD repetitions when I fall asleep again I wake up hearing this sound and it reminds me to lay still and I preform the DEILDs.

I'll just post my current "rituals" and practices. For myself to keep track on them and for you if you want to comment anything

During the day, everytime I remember it in school I do ADA, I try to use all my senses also I practice sending nervesignals to move certain parts of my body without actually moving them. just imagining my bodyparts move(I read its a good practice)
My ADA practice contains meditational mindsets and stuff I picked up from the "_Tenzin-Wangyal-Rinpoche-The-Tibetan-Yogas-Of-Dream-And-Sleep_" (such as repeating to myself whats going on or how i feel to realise its just a feeling or a happening because of previous karmic traces and so on, just to not have a dualistic view so I can see things from outer perspective).

Then I sometimes also meditate during the day if I find time and inspiration.

When I go to bed I drink a glass of applejuice and try to clear my mind of thoughts from my day and stuff, I also do some mantras to fall asleep. I put on my app and almost always wakeup 4-5 hours after I went to sleep(if i wake up earlier, I just write down my previous dreams and go back to sleep) and when I wake up 4-5 hours after I've went to bed(the main wbtb) I write down my dreams again and do SSILD, avoiding getting out of my bed, again here I do some mantras to wake up and lay still or just to get lucid in my dreams. Hopefully I manage to do 3-4reps before falling asleep and then I may wake up about 1 hour later by the sound of my app and hopefully I manage to lay still and do DEILD.
Other times I have false awakenings or DILDs which is good also. And sometimes if I fail to do enough SSILD reps, I usually just have 1-2 vivid and long dreams after the wbtb without lucidity.

A thing to add is I've noticed that if I go to the gym I usually get too tired to wake up for wbtb or do enough ssild reps and so on, or wake up by the app.

----------


## Arch

Sounds like you have your routine sorted, just keep at it, I have no doubt you will.

----------


## Despierto

Ok so this weekend I failed pretty much because it's weekend and I sleep differently(I get out of my usual sleep cycles) but I still recalled a decent amount of dreams(about 5 in total from friday and saturday) and monday I went to sleep very early and I've gotten use to sleeping late so sunday night was screwed too. but due to that I fell asleep late and woke up early so I haad some rem rebound to make atleast I guess.

So monday night I took about 45 mg b6 vitamins(+ some other vitamins) and went to sleep(first time I use supplements) I went to sleep pretty early because I was going up early so I went to bed 9.30 and fell asleep about 10.10~. I experienced something unusual, I had a very long and vivid dream before waking up at 2.30 when usually I don't even recall any dreams. 

A little about the dream: I was walking with some friends on a hill that use to be a way to my old school and then some shit happend random dream stuff and all of a sudden we were at my friends house and he said there were a new patch for minecraft(a game he plays) so we were like.. cool.. and then he created this world in the game and we kinda entered it and inside there it was a dream, and in that dream I was lucid(but still i had no idea what i was doing even though i knew it was a dream and i didnt remember to stabilize or anything) so I don't know I guess you call this a semiLD even though it was a semild it was really nice dream and I'm quite satisfied with it

So I wrote that down when I woke up 2.30 and did some ssild, i think i managed to do 2 reps and fell asleep. I woke up again at 5.30 and was about to write my  previous dream but I didn't want to become to aware so I only wrote one sentence and now I cant remember more than what I wrote xD.
Then I fell asleep and woke up again for school at 06.40 and I wasnt fast enough to write down that dream either  :Sad: .

But the preWBTB dream was pretty cool and it might have been due to the vitamins and all the ADA and meditation I had been doing that day.

----------


## gab

The vivid dream sounds cool. I have had some vivid and detailed dreams with 50 and 100 mg of B6. So it's totally possible. 

I don;t know what to make of dreams, when you dream you are lucid. I have those too, and not sure what to think of them. One thing is sure, that your daytime practice is manifesting itself in your dreams, which is great. Keep doing the awareness, mantras and RCs. Happy dreams :smiley:

----------


## Despierto

thanks  ::D: 

Yesterdaynight I took 45mg b6 again and had this prewbtb dream again and also two dreams after the wbtb. 
However this night, I took a break from the SSILD and when I woke up at 4 for the wbtb I instead went to sleep with the intension of being aware of the awakenings and to do repetitions from the book "School of out of body travel" and something interesting happened.
I noticed a awakening soon after the wbtb and did the Swimming(imagine yourself swiming) and then I did Rotation(imagine yourself rotating from head to your toes) and as third I did Hand vizualisation(imagine yourself rubbing yourhands).
So after doing this about 2 reps I started to get some very vivid images infront of me. Just random things from different dream scenes but I was totally awake, so dreampictures switched by my eyelids in total awake state but I couldnt enter the dreams, I was too awake.
Then I don't know I guess I fell asleep.

Woke up like 2 times more and did the reps and pretty much the same thing here, I saw stuff and had no problems vizualising and imagining but I couldn't enter any dream, I was too awake and suddenly I Was asleep.

I will do this technique some more nights and see what happens.

Edit: the images I got was nothing more than images, no other senses were involved. Perhaps I should've tried to feel the things I saw and hear stuff from the things that were played infront of my eyes.

----------


## Despierto

Ok so this night I had success!

I took the supplements and went to bed, I woke up at 2 o'clock with 1 dream to recall but it was pretty long and vivid. Then I woke up again at 4(wbtb) with THREE more dreams. 1 shorter and two pretty long which I forgot some details about. 
So at the wbtb I didnt get out of bed, I just wrote my dreams and did some SSILD reps and intended to be aware of each awakening and try to "leave my body". 

So I woke up and it all feels very real but I just got the idea to RC and it worked, I was in a dream, I was "out of my body" and was in my own house. I imidiately began to crawl and look around, I touched the floor, some things in my room, I tasted my arm and then I decided to go find a mirror.
But I woke up instead and just layed still and then I got thrown back into the dream and was on my way to the mirror. I decided to talk to my little brother on the way and so I did(also i dont remember much walking, it was more like that I just appeared where I intended to go in the house). So I talked to him and then I woke up again but in a false awakening, and in that false awakening I got thrown back into the dream and it felt like I had double concious but with TWO dream bodied(whereof one I thought was my physical body but now afterwards I realise it wasnt) so I was scared to wake up in the "physical body" and it felt like i was sleep walking in my house everywhere I was walking in the dream. Then I actually woke up(i think) and got thrown back into a new OBE, I walked out of my bed but this time my room were different and I went to the bathroom and it was different too. I looked myself in the mirror and I had demon eyes but I didnt get so freaked out, I just looked closer and it looked more like irritation in the eyes. So I tried to teleport to different locations but it didnt work. Instead I started to spin but it didnt work either.
I didnt have any control and all of a sudden I got thrown into a new false awakening which I imidaitely knew was a dream but this time I knew I had no control so I didnt try to do anything. Just to look around and wait for waking up (sad story).

My problem is either that my dreams are very very instable or that I'm making them instable my thinking they will be instable. 
I guess I'll try to remember that they will be long and stable if i expect it. 

Anyway, I'm very satisified with tonight, I recalled 4 dreams and had many lucid events.

----------


## Hukif

Good, you are doing great keep at it.
Another thing for stabilization that works for me is closing one eye and focusing on some object with the other one, since my field of vision is cut in half it enhances the other senses and will make the dream stabilize quickly.

----------


## Despierto

> Good, you are doing great keep at it.
> Another thing for stabilization that works for me is closing one eye and focusing on some object with the other one, since my field of vision is cut in half it enhances the other senses and will make the dream stabilize quickly.



oh ok, I'll try that. thanks!

----------


## gab

Those are some cool experiences. Many times the images and transition (vibrations and other sensations) are as good as the LD itself. Happy dreams :smiley:

----------


## Despierto

Yes indeed, its just cool and interesting experiences

Last night I didnt recall much at all, barely anything worth writing down and that was most because its weekend and I get off my sleep schedule a little.
I've noticed that I need to go to sleep before i'm tired at all to have best success and be most aware during the night!
Tonight I might go to bed early.

----------


## Despierto

Ok saturday was a bad day too and sunday aswell. In sunday I went asleep very early to go up early for school and in the wbtb I thought, I'd sit up and surf on my Iphone - not a good idea. I didnt fall asleep again that night so I was awake until school from the wbtb.
It's clear to me now how important going to sleep in perfect time is and how much activity I should do on the wbtb(not much at all - not even getting up).

However monday to tuesday night I was *successful* I fell asleep fairly early and I've gotten the habit to wake up 1 hour before my wbtb so I did and I just wrote down my dream and did SSILD reps to fall asleep mostly and because it makes my recall and awareness better during the night.
So I woke up again an hour later and it was the wbtb. I didnt get up, i just wrote down my dream and this time I did the SSILD reps properly(managed to do about 3) then i fell asleep. I woke up in a dream sometime later(yes I woke up in the dream and it was some kind of FA but not even in my room, but that barely did it easier to get me lucid because im stupid as shit when im asleep). But I just realized after a while that i've woken up in a dream and I did proper stabilisation(first time i manage to do that in a DILD). I tasted some stuff, looked around, smelled some stuff, and it was good but I wasnt sure what to do so I thought, lets fly. But I couldnt, I didnt have the imagination enough to do so and after a while I woke up again in my dream and this time I did a deild IN the dream so it was still dream initiated - just without me knowing about it. So I got up and this time I was able to fly, and after a while I got control over my height and flying direction. I saw a big window ahead of me and flew to it, when I reached it I flew right through it and I felt that my mind hadnt made up what was gonna be behind that window so it was all black. Then some sort of blue energy cube appeared and then the room lit up and there were like... dementors.. I didnt see the dementors only their hands that tried to grab me and touched my face and shit. but i didnt even get scared, I was too aware of that it was a dream and I just relaxed and got a levitating feeling of myself in my physical bed and slowly woke up.

It was nice, my dilds are improving. I managed to do stabilisation this time. Next time maybe I'll know what to do.

Also my recall was pretty good, about 2 longer and a shorter dream. And the lucid events.

----------


## gab

Congrats on stabilizing! 

1. no need to have imagination to fly. Just know that there is no gravity in dreams. But I see you did some flying later on. Good job.
2. I like how you are able to figure out what works/doesn't work for you. 
3. WBTB - it's usually recommended to get out of the bed for it. But if it works for you without, that's great. I found that reading tutorials, like on stabilization, dream chaining (DEILD) helps me a great deal, as I remember everything in great detail about it in lucids.
4. Make a plan of what you want to do in a lucid. Write it down, daydream about it. So when in lucid, you don't waist time thinking what to do and risking destabilizing the dream.

Keep at it, you doing great.  :smiley:

----------


## Despierto

Thursday night I had consumed alcohol and I got short rem also bad recall friday morning.
However friday night I had a rem rebound and my app recorded 3 hours of REM thereof 9 dreams!
I remember two very long dreams and fragments from other dreams. And I also had a strange experience; I woke up by my app that played an audio cue and I decided to try deild as I succeeded to keep my eyes closed and not move. I just relaxed and felt myself starting to vibrate.
I've read a book that said you can take this opportunity and just "grab the rope" to have an obe. I tried doing that and I felt my arms moving, like I felt the nervesignals of moving my arms going fully through but when I opened my eyes, I was seeing the physical world so I saw that my arm were lying still and that I was in sleep paralysis. And this was so weird because I kept moving my arm and it felt like I was doing it but I saw with my eyes that I wasnt. It was like my tactial senses had transitioned into the "astral/phantomic" world whatever but that my eyes were stuck in the physical xD
It was really strange but then I forced myself out of the SP as it felt pretty creepy and just went to sleep.

----------


## gab

> I've read a book that said you can take this opportunity and just "grab the rope" to have an obe. I tried doing that and I felt my arms moving, like I felt the nervesignals of moving my arms going fully through but when I opened my eyes, I was seeing the physical world so I saw that my arm were lying still and that I was in sleep paralysis. And this was so weird because I kept moving my arm and it felt like I was doing it but I saw with my eyes that I wasnt. It was like my tactial senses had transitioned into the "astral/phantomic" world whatever but that my eyes were stuck in the physical xD
> It was really strange but then I forced myself out of the SP as it felt pretty creepy and just went to sleep.



Oh, noooooo! Daban, if I understand you right, you got it! You were doing it right and it was working. That's exactly how 'the rope' technique works. You suppose to grab the pretend rope with your astral hands and pull your astral body out of your sleeping physical body, while your physical body is in SP, not moving. Had you not opened your eyes and continued untill you are all out and floating, you would have been OOB!!!!! I wanna cry. But you doing great, just try it again :smiley:  Happy travels :smiley:

----------


## Despierto

> Oh, noooooo! Daban, if I understand you right, you got it! You were doing it right and it was working. That's exactly how 'the rope' technique works. You suppose to grab the pretend rope with your astral hands and pull your astral body out of your sleeping physical body, while your physical body is in SP, not moving. Had you not opened your eyes and continued untill you are all out and floating, you would have been OOB!!!!! I wanna cry. But you doing great, just try it again Happy travels



Hahha yea thats so unfortunate.. The thing was that the moment I realized I was "moving" my arm I thought I already had transitioned and that opening my eyes would be opening my eyes in the dream world. I'll take it more easy the next time.
So this weekend I didnt do too good and yesterday I had trouble falling asleep because it was first school morning in 4 days. I did however recall 3 pretty vivid and fun dreams so I'm satisfied. Tonight I will probably have some REM rebound and I've also gotten some good amount of sun and workout. I should go to sleep really early tonight to keep good awareness in my sleep and avoid drowsyness  ::D:  Looking forward to tonight.

----------


## Despierto

This night went to bed pretty early but I had to go up very early so I could've went to sleep even earlier. However I did not have many awakenings and not a proper wbtb but when I woke up about 6 hours  after going to sleep I tried to wild and lost conciousness until a dream appeared. Although when the dream appeared I imidiately realised it was a dream because I remembered being in bed trying to wild, just that I lost conciousness until a scene appeared. I would call this a DILD more I think.. Because I lost conciousness. The LD wasn't so vivid and it was very short and I had no time to affect much, only interact with some dc's.

I've noticed that the feeling in a dream changes entirely when gaining lucidity.. It gets more vivid.. but much less stable and I imidiately start to fumble and feel like.. dizziness/energy flows in my dream body when being lucid.

----------


## gab

Congrats on your lucid! Couldn't have been that short, if you had time to talk to DCs :smiley:  Make a plan what you want to do in a dream and daydream about it, write it down. It gives you better chance for a longer dream, if you start doing it, right after you stabilize. Happy dreams :smiley:

----------


## Despierto

I haven't been lucid since my last post mostly because of the weather changes here in sweden, it has been pretty hot this past week and I've been sleeping differently. 

However last night I had good timing on the sleeping and I had two DILDS!
The first one was really good. Probably the best DILD so far. I was going somewhere with school and suddenly I stood still to meditate or something, do a breathing exercise(I'm doing that a lot in my daily life to maintain conciousness in the precense) and the breathing exercise was to hold my breath(lucky me thats a RC) so I noticed I could breathe even though I held my breath and I became lucid, stabilized(cant tell if it worked or not, didnt really feel a difference after stabilizing but it was pretty stable from beginning) I also noticed that if I rub my hands too fast and look at them and stop pay attention to my environment around me, I get the feeling of that the dream is fading so I don't think I will be doing that any more, I will stick to the environment stabilizing techniques. I had fun anyway, I flew a little bit and then after a while I felt like the dream was gonna fade so I went and had sex to end the lucid dream by myself(felt better, rather than loosing it). 

I woke up, I didnt write it down. Don't know why, I felt like I couldn't forget it and I didnt forget it so it was fine. So when I woke up at 4.30 I did SSILD reps(4 reps of each sense) and went back to sleep. As soon as I entered a new dream, I found myself with my friends and they were all trying to fly, so it triggered my lucidity when I was gonna show them how to do it. that lucid was pretty short and I cant recall much of what I did later after flying. But just the feeling of being lucid was good enough for me since it was my second one for the night.

What could have been better was that I could've dreamt bigger.. The first LD was so stable and I had so much control, I should've done something really cool. I do have some goals, but I didn't really remember them in the LD.

----------


## Despierto

Tonight I was lucid for like.. 2 minutes xD
I remember doing the digital clock RC upon waking up and it changed like crazy so I got lucid and then just lost it because I either fell into another dream or woke up irl. dont remember. 
I didn't expect any lucidity this night though, because I went to sleep too late  and it showed that I was tired in the dreams because the lucid one was so short.

Close enough though, I'm getting better at dilding it feels like.

----------


## gab

Man, you doing really well. Congratulations on all those DILDs :smiley:  Obviously you doing something right, keep at it.

Think about your goals more during day. Write them down, daydream, act them out. That should help you remember them when lucid. Happy dreams :smiley:

----------


## Despierto

Thank you, will do  ::D: 

Last night I was in a long LD, I don't remember how it was triggered but it wasnt from SSILD since I didnt even do any wbtb, I was too tired. 
Also due to that I was so tired, I've forgotten a lot from the LD, I just remember that it was very stable and I was very calm and I handled it good, when I woke up from it, i easily chained it 1 or two more times further to a very long LD but the third time, it just felt like I was out of REM time, and that I was too awake to DEILD further. I recalled 2 more dreams from that night.

I know the LD was really good but it's sad I can't fully recall it. But it's good anyway, because I've had 4 LDs in 3 nights and throughout these nights I have felt very aware, all of my dreams have been very vivid and it feels like if I were lucky, anything could've triggered lucidity in all the other dreams aswell. 

I can recall fragments of doing LD practices in the dreams, doing WILDs in the dreams and stuff like that.

----------


## gab

Good stuff. Doing really well.  :smiley:

----------


## Despierto

My natural wake-ups are messing up and it's a shame. Because I have summerbreak from school now and I'm able to sleep whenever I want and around 10 is really early if you have nothing to attend in the morning. So I'm going to bed around 11-1 but then I don't have many natural wakeups.
It also makes me want to go back to sleep instead of writing in DJ when I do have wakeups during the night but due to the practice I have done with dream recalling, I'm able to recall about 1-2 maybe 3 if im lucky, dreams without writing anything. 

Last night I had a lucid dream inside a dream so it I'm not sure I was lucid.. I was hanging out with my friends and decided to show one of them that I could fly in my LD, so we casually entered a shared dream which was just outside my house and I started to try to jump, at first I failed but then finally I flew a little bit and she was impressed, I told her to remember the dream when she wakes up and so we woke up in what I thought was reality. 

So I wasnt aware of me lying in bed at home... But.. Yea I dont know  ::D:  it was nice anyway.

----------


## gab

If you have time to sleep in in the morning, you can try waking up 90 minutes before your normal waking time, stay up for 90 minutes, do MILD exercise for 10 minutes before falling back to sleep for a 90-minute nap. You have 67% chance to have a lucid during this "nap".

Here is a link to the study

It used to work for me well, although I changed 90 min to 60 min. Good luck!

----------


## Despierto

Ok thats interesting, I usually have problems falling asleep after waking up in the morning but maybe it will work. I will try it.
Also tonight i had like... 2 DILDs. And my recall of them isnt the best but I remember what I was doing and what I was trying to do and so on.. 
And it seems like I have sooo little control.. Like, I couldnt change anything, I couldnt fly, I just jumped, I could only walk around and talk to DC's.. The dream was very vivid, it was perfect, it was so perfect that I had no control over it. It felt like it was too good for me to be the boss over it haha it sounds weird.

Also, after doing the MILD, can I try to WILD into the "nap"? it seems like a good opportunity to wild, since I usually don't get good opportunities to WILD, if I fail it, I just roll over and sleep. right?

----------


## gab

Well, you can read some control tutorials if you have not done so yet. But sometimes you just have no control, or very little. Here is a thread about some dream control "commands". And here about flying. 

Sure, you can try WILD. And if it fails, just go to sleep and you can still have a DILD. 

You are doing really well. Keep it up. Happy dreams :smiley:

----------


## Despierto

I didnt have time to try the method you proposed because tonight I had to go up early for final day at school, I went to bed late though, around 1 and fell asleep about 2.
So I had this dream which was a false awakening of my dad coming into my room to wake me up and then there was this girl at my house that sorta.. moved in with us and she was my friend or something. 
I tried to get ready for school but i had so long hair and it was so thin that I couldnt do anything with it and it looked ridicolous, so we missed school and the girl was crying so I was trying to make her feel better.
Then all of a sudden we were at a beach and I was looking at the sun, it was huge, and it had texture on it, I cant recall the first line but the second was "You're not dreaming" So it reminded me to do a reality check. It worked and I became lucid, I stabilised and 
I was being very calm and the environment was sooo soo vivid, I remember saying everything I saw just to make it more vivid, like "there's a girl working on her tan, there's the sun, there's the train rails, there's the sand, the sky, the water, the other side of the water" 
So from nowhere I decided to teleport to the other side of the water, and what I did was that I closed my eyes and when I opened them, instead of being on the other side, I opened my physical eyes.

#1 fuckup, omfg hahaha. Anyway I'm sure I would have been unlimited if I just wouldnt do that stupid action, I had even read that you shouldn't close your eyes in a dream then you wake up but the thing is that I've done it before so many times without waking up but this time it woke me up  :Sad: .

Also I've written before that I use the DreamZ app that plays audio cues during my REMs and lately when I go to bed at late, I wake up with no volume on the phone, like I subconciously turn it off when I hear it in the night. Maybe I should try a lower volume.... or just go to bed earlier  ::D:

----------


## Despierto

Tonight I had pretty fun.
after 6 hours of sleep, the dreams were just pouring in and I woke up after each one. After one of them I happened to have an opportunity to DEILD back into it because I was in SP when I woke up, but it was too scary and it felt like I could barely breathe, so I aborted that.
And I fell into a nonlucid. In the nonlucid, I was being chased by cops in a place close to where I live and I knew it was a dream but it was like it was inception. We were 3 layers in and I told my friends to just simply open their eyes and they would wake up, because it was scary being chased. 
And so did I, and I woke up, but just seconds later I was back in the dream with full lucidity and I was still being chased so I ran to a hill and just flew off it, this time using the flying technique "imagining I had wings" and it worked, I grew wings.

So I felt the dream becoming unstable because I had been sleeping for so long and I flew down and started to battle with a police, I beat him up and then I woke up.

Other times during the morning when I woke up from dreams, I was close to deilding back and overall I had good awareness and many occassion where I could have become lucid.
Great night.

Currently I'm only practicing ADA with good RC's and some autosuggestions before I go to bed. 
So far I've had Lucids every night were I have been autosuggesting properly but I think thats just a placebo.

----------


## gab

No, not a placebo. Mantras and autosuggestions are real :smiley:  Yeah, don't close your eyes, will most likely wake you up. But those are some nice LDs. Good job, keep it up :smiley:

----------


## Despierto

tonight I had some rem rebound sleep and i slept for about 10-11 hours. 
I dreamt and daydreamt and just stuff happened in my mind a lot the last hours of the sleep and in my last dream I noticed my teeth were weird so I became lucid. It was at my old school and it was incredibly vivid, I talked to some people and just chilled and then a girl appeared, I took her hand and started to fly and it was so vivid that I actually got scared by the height and it was a very euphoric feeling. I messed a little bit with my eyes focus, trying to focus on distanced things and then to my hands and it was really cool. but when I flew I think I got too excited because the dream ended.

----------


## gab

Did you maybe forget to stabilize?

Really good job :smiley:

----------


## Despierto

I haven't had any lucids for since last post until last night

I went to sleep 3 hours after normal time so I didn't really expect much but I was able to recall about 4 dreams, 3 longer one and the fourth that was lucid was a shorter. 
In the dream, I don't remember how I got lucid, but I know I forgot to stabilize. I just tried to fly and I failed so I lost lucidity. I tried believing I could fly really hard and I just jumped but it didnt work. 
Then I was laying down and I tried to levitate instead, I'm not sure that worked either. I just was to sleepy to have a good lucid I think.

----------


## gab

What helps me to remember to stabilize, is to practice it during day. May sound funny, but it works. I stand in my room, say out loud "stabilize" and "awareness now", I rub my hands, look at the palms, touch my arms, look at my shirt and pants. Try :smiley:

----------


## Despierto

I haven't been lucid since last post which was a long time ago because of I haven't put much effort into it, I've gone to sleep late and woken up early to babysit my little brother.
However last night I had 4 LD's whereof 3 were dream exit induced(I woke up after a while in the dream and then I just went in again in first another dream scene but the second deild it was the same dream scene I went back into).

After those 3 I was pretty happy even though the control was low, I was lacking creativity, hence the ability to change environment and barely fly, I was more like jumping very high  :tongue2: 
Anyway I woke up and wrote all 3 lds down which all 3 was pretty amazing.

Then I went back to sleep and had another LD.

A thing I've noticed is that once I get the idea of that I'm in a dream I don't even need to RC. It becomes so obvious, that was how I felt tonight atleast, maybe because the situations I found myself in was too rare to be reality 

Another thing is that I forgot to use my senses a lot to stabilize. I did however rub my hands and look for details on my hands but it feels like my environment is dissapearing as I'm focusing on my hands. So I won't do that anymore.
I don't think I've ever successfully made an improvement in the LD quality by stabilizing, not significantly atleast.. I want more vividness and control :/

----------


## gab

Congrats on your DEILDs!

1. Try writing down your plan for newt LD and keep thinking about it often, even try acting it out. I found that this ways I can remember better what I wanted to do in LD.

2. I have also noticed, that I don't RC as often anymore, especially in DEILD or WILD. I still do in DILDs. 

3. If focusing on hands doesn't work for you, switch to something else. I have read that if you keep moving, that will help stabilize. Like walk or stomp (for added sensations) through your dreamscape, while smelling the air, touching the walls, talking or singing out loud, and in general, getting engaged with the dream as much and as many senses as possible.  ::alien::

----------


## Despierto

Thank you!

Alright it was quite some time ago that I posted and I've had only 2 dilds that I didn't find worth mentioning.

However last night I went to sleep pretty late and woke up and had to pee about 2 hours before wakingtime. I went back to bed and I just went back to sleep and then I woke up by my Dreamz app that played a short audio cue. 
I did succeed to not move when waking up to it and I tried to WILD, but I was too tired and I lost conciousness. I then woke up in a FA, I'm not sure if it was imidiately after that i lost conciousness or that it was in a later dream but I woke up in FA and did a reality check.
It worked and i started to stabilize, it felt pretty good and I started to walk around my house and down the stairs and out. The dream felt like it lasted about 2-3 minutes and then it ended, I didnt really have time to do anything. 

I woke up again and I didnt move which caused me to deild back into my dreambody in my bed again, I woke up again(in the dream) and did about the same route as last time but this time some things were different, I started to look out the window and notice the sun was about to come up and I started to "Sungaze".
I woke up again(in real life) and I deilded back into the "phase" about 4 more times, totalling it up to 6 short lds and in all of them I just worked on stabilizing but I didnt manage to get any of the LDs long.. which was somewhat dissapointing.

In my last dream I got so desperate for more time in the LD that as I was being chased by some random DC I just sat down to meditate and when he was about to attack me he couldnt touch me as I was sitting down and meditating with my eyes open.

But I did have some fun too in the LDs. I remember now that the dc chased me because I destroyed a hotel with telepathy/hand gesture.

My recall is not the best because I had so many short lds.

The problem: I cant make the dreams longer. I did say to myself "this will be a long LD" but I think that I need to work on my subconcious intent on having a long dream. Which is hard.

Edit: Something more I can recall now is that my vision got very blurry in one eye and I remember that by calming myself and going slower forward, i got the vision back. Also good progress, that I can maintain calm in tricky situations.

----------


## gab

Man, that sound's awesome. I love DEILDs - my favorite stuff. 

I think you right about making your subconsciousness believe to have longer dreams. That may be my problem as well. But all it takes is a few longer ones to get your confidence up. Even then, we just have no idea why some are short and some longer. 

So how many have you had so far? Sorry, you not listing the number in your profile, so it's hard for me to keep track. Happy dreams ::alien::

----------


## Despierto

Yea I have it in my signature if you press the spoiler, if you mean the LD counts?  ::D: 

Anyway this morning I had the same experience but this time I did a full WILD(for my second time 2/2 successful, I think you read my other one that i posted in the lucid experiences section) 

So I woke up around 2 hours before wakeup-time and I decided to wild because I felt in perfect shape for it(relaxed and alert). I entered sp and this uncomfortable "i cant breathe" part after about 5-10 minutes. 
Then I just relaxed more and more and waited, and the sounds began to came, it was a song(again) and it was a partysong that I recognized but can't recall right now. Then some images came and I guess I lost conciousness for a breaf moment(or it just felt like that) because next thing
I'm standing up outside. So I noseplugged and then I did some proper stabilisation, and did some really fun stuff, it was most fun because it was extremely vivid, and it was really beautiful. I flew up high and I was sort of in space because there were stars all around me. Then I flew down and looked for fun things. 
I tried "passive dream control" and expected people I knew to appear behind the corners but they didn't  :Sad:   :tongue2:  

So I woke up and just re-entered about 5 times. I lucid dreamt for total of 1 - 2 hours I believe, with 5 wake-ups so these lds wasnt short and it was really amazing. I did crazy stuff. fought with indians that had bears as pets, I almost ate a tiger, i bit flesh of it  ::o:  
The only bad thing is that I can't really recall it all. But I sure had fun.

Although I remember having lack of control, I would rather look for stuff than create them myself and I tried using superpowers but it didnt work, flying was the only thing I could manage..
I think it's all about the subconcious believing to use passive and active control.. And its not easy. Also managing subconcious intent would probably benefit people in the real life a lot aswell I can imagine.
Like instead of saying to yourself "I'm good at this" and still subconciously believe you suck, that doens't do anything for you. But if you manage to actually convince your subconcious that your good at something, you'd get the confidence to be good at it.

----------


## gab

That sounds like really great experience. Last time when I had DILD and 5 DEILDS, during the transitions, I kinda replayed all previous LDs and counted them. I did this spontaneously, I believe, but it helped me remember all of them. Maybe you can tell yourself to go through them during transition from one to another to help you remember.

And you maybe right about stuff not showing up if you have doubts about it. Try to tell yourself that it will work because lots of people say that on DV. That's what I told myself and it worked pulling out money from my pocket, but didn't work for throwing fireballs. I guess I didn't really imagine the fireballs so they didn't happen the way I though they should. I sure takes practice.

Oh, I see your LD count now. Thanks. Nice numbers  ::alien::

----------


## Despierto

So, this morning I had sofar my longest LD without disruption of wakeups!  ::D: 

Before I went to sleep I meditated as usually now and I did a little longer meditation than usual. I woke up and managed to not move too much, except for turning off the sound of my phone and then went into a comfortable position.
I felt really drowsy perhaps too drowsy to WILD but I tried anyway and I managed to maintain awareness until all of a sudden I'm disrupted by my brother that for some reason also slept in my room(Already dreaming, because I sleep alone in my room. was not aware of it though)
So I got annoyed that he disrupted me in middle of my vibrations. I then got into a new position(still in the dream) and got the vibrations on again and some noise, and then my mom walks into the room(still in the dream) and I was like fuck this. 

So I got up(in the dream non-lucid yet a.k.a false awakening) and I realised there are two moms and two dads because apparently they can teleport or something so I'm like um.. Yea this is a dream, I noseplugged and started to fly down the stairs and to the front door.

Then I was lucid for a veeeeeeeeeery long time with half disruptions, I didnt really wake up, but the dream got very unstable at some points but then I just refocused on the lucidity and stabilization and simply got back into a good vividness without waking up. I kept doing this everytime I felt the dream was gonna fade and it became a very long dream, what felt like about 30-60 minutes. I did everything I could possibly do with the environment that was set for me. Flew, met people, went some places. 
Then when I had done everything I wanted to do around there I couldn't come up with anything to do, so I finally allowed myself to wakeup. Also active control didnt really work and I cant recall doing any good passive control things either. I tried Neo flying but it didnt work, it only worked when I swam in the air haha but that was fine.

It was pretty cool though! I should come up with some things to do in my lucids now and try to think of them before I fall asleep as you suggested to me but I didn't even expect to become lucid last night so yea, I'll do it tonight instead.

----------

